
Deno is a few weeks away from version 1.0 - rewq4321
https://github.com/denoland/deno/issues/2447#issuecomment-580517049
======
austincheney
I was looking at Deno this summer and did not see a file system API. Does Deno
now have a file system library?

The file system is what I find most valuable and used in Node.js.

~~~
rewq4321
Yep: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51941064/how-do-i-
read-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51941064/how-do-i-read-a-local-
file-in-deno)

